# Web  -       ""

## infolan

?  !

----------


## rust

?

----------


## kit

-      ...

----------


## infolan

> -      ...

  ** ()   !   *rust*
 -  :)   ,      .   -  ;)

----------


## kit

> ** ()   !

     ?          ,       .

----------


## Dima0011

.  6-7 .

----------


## kit

http://web.archive.org/web/200302121...ltforum/forum/
 I. Efremov -      .
     : http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://poltava.ukrtel.net

----------


## infolan

,  ,       , , ... etc 
   ,

----------


## kit

, ,  ,

----------


## infolan

_- _ ,       :)  ,  .   ;)

----------


## infolan

__     SMTP

----------


## rust

> -  :)   ,      .   -  ;)

   , ,       ,      .      ...  .       ifconfig.
    ...          . ?       ...       ...     ...       .

----------


## infolan

,   :(
     unix ;     DNS  resolv.conf,  / ,  .  ,  firewall    iptables;  bandwidth control   .   ,     ;)    freeBSD, openBSD, Debian, ubuntu, suse, etc ...

----------

